
How We Really Tamed the Dog (2017) - Tomte
http://nautil.us/issue/50/emergence/how-we-really-tamed-the-dog
======
zeveb
I would _love_ to have a pet fox. I can't imagine the legal hurdles of getting
one or two, but man would it be cool!

